# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Ερέτρια; Ακούει κανείς;

## socrates

Στήνεται νέος backbone κόμβος στην Αμάρυνθο (#272) ο οποίος είναι σε ύψωμα και έχει πολύ καλή οπτική προς την Ερέτρια.

Το ΣΚ πάμε με εξοπλισμό και το ένα link θα γίνει με τον κόμβο μου και υπάρχει προς το παρόν ένα if ακόμα διαθέσιμο. 
Στο Wind της Εύβοιας το μόνο σημείο που είναι περασμένο μέσα στην Ερέτρια από πολύ παλία είναι το #31.

*Άντε να δούμε και την Ερέτρια να μπαίνει στο δίκτυο!*

----------


## PIT

Αν δεν με απατα η μνημη μου, ειχε αναφερει κατι ο ice οτι ειναι απο κει και οτι θα μπορεσει να κανει εκει κατι  ::

----------


## ice

Παρον παιδες απλα κλασικα ειμαι εξωτερικο και θα γυρισω 25-26 .


εχω φτιαξει και wind http://wind.awmn.net/?page=mynodes&node=9758 (πρεπει να ειχα φτιαξει και στο wind της ευβοιας απλα δν το θυμαμαι τωρα)

Οτι θετε εδω

----------


## socrates

Στέλιο έχεις τον κόμβο #60 (http://ewn.hellaswifi.gr/?page=nodes&node=60)
Από ότι βλέπω λογικά έχεις οπτική με τον TheLaz (http://ewn.hellaswifi.gr/?page=nodes&node=2)

Όποτε θέλεις κανονίζουμε βλέποντας ποιες είναι οι διαθέσιμες επιλογές μας.

----------


## ice

Με την επιστροφη μου θα κανονισουμε ενα Σ/Κ να παω απο εκει να αφησω τον εξοπλισμο.

----------


## TheLaz

Το άλλο ΣΚ θα είμαι πάνω. Θα σου γυρίσω ένα interface  ::

----------


## socrates

Στέλιο είναι καλή συγκηρία να ενεργοποιήσεις το σημείο.
Εγώ είμαι Εύβοια αυτό το ΣΚ αλλά υπάρχει παύση εργασιών λόγω έντονης βροχόπτωσης.
Το άλλο ΣΚ είναι η κοπή της πίτας και θέλω να έχουν γίνει όλες οι προετοιμασίες από την μεριά μου πριν φύγω.

----------


## TheLaz

Παιδάκια sorry, αν και ο εξοπλισμός ήρθε σήμερα τελικά
λέω να πάω στο κοπή τη πίτα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

Παιδες και εγω γυρισα αυτην την βδομαδα αλλα και εγω λεω να παω στην πιτα-πιτα . Αρα τα λεμε εκει και κανονιζουμε για το επομενο Σ/Κ

----------


## socrates

Έγινε Στέλιο το πιο πιθανό είναι να ανέβω και εγώ στην περιοχή για να αλλάξω τα παλιά feeders με νέα και να τελειώσω ότι εκκρεμότητες έχω αφήσει.

----------


## TheLaz

@ice σε κοιτάει ιντερφεις  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

ωραια . αν και φευγω παλι το ΣΚ για ταξιδι εχω βαλει να μου ετοιμασουν ενα καλο πυργακι για να βαλω 2 πιατακια .
1 μετρο ειναι καλα ? ή μπορω να βαλω και 80 cm ?

----------


## socrates

Στέλιο για τις κοντινές συνδέσεις το 80άρι μια χαρά είναι... για υπερ-ευβοϊκές συνδέσεις όμως καλό είναι να έχεις 1μ πιάτα.

Επίσης σκέψου σοβαρά να τοποθετήσεις 3 i/f εξ' αρχής. Πέρα από τον εμφανή λόγο της ενίσχυσης δηλαδή του δικτύου θα διαπιστώσεις και εσύ ο ίδιος ότι δύο συνδέσεις μόνο δεν εξασφαλίζουν την διασύνδεση σου με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο τουλάχιστον σε αυτή την φάση ανάπτυξης. Ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για εξοχικό κόμβο.

----------


## ice

παιδες απο θεμα κεραιας υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην χρησιμοποιησω πιατα αλλα πανελακια (λογο διακριτικοτητας και επειδη μιας και παμε εκει μια στο τοσο ισως φανταστουν τιποτισ κλεφτες οτι πολλα πιατα παει να πει και πολλα ηλεκτρονικα μεσα(τηλεωρασεις κτλπ))??

----------


## TheLaz

> @ice σε κοιτάει ιντερφεις


Το οποίο έχει πανελάκι  ::   ::   ::   :: 

edit: Αν σε βγάζει το budget πάρε ένα 24άρι...είναι αρκετά ακριβούτσικο, και κάπως
μεγαλούτσικο στο μέγεθος...αλλά οικολογικο, σχετικά στενο σε δέσμη και..διακριτικο.

----------


## ice

κατι σαν και αυτο ?

5.xGHz Panel 23dBi Interline ή PacWireless 24dB 5GHz Tri-Band Flat Panel ?

----------


## TheLaz

Το pac έχω πάρει..είναι μεγαλούτσικο όμως, 24 dBi είναι αυτά  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Αύριο απόγευμα θα είμαι στην Εύβοια και θα κάτσω για ΣΚ. 
Αν ανέβει κάποιος από εσάς ας με πάρει ένα τηλέφωνο.

----------


## TheLaz

Το επόμενο θα έρθω...  ::   ::

----------


## ice

εγω δυστηχως και αυτο και το επομενο δεν θα καταφερω να ερθω . Αντε να δω ποτε θα καταφερω να ερθω

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

> Αύριο απόγευμα θα είμαι στην Εύβοια και θα κάτσω για ΣΚ. 
> Αν ανέβει κάποιος από εσάς ας με πάρει ένα τηλέφωνο.


Είμαι Αυλίδα, οπότε μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι με τα πιάτα μας?

----------


## ice

Panel ordered

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Αύριο απόγευμα θα είμαι στην Εύβοια και θα κάτσω για ΣΚ. 
> Αν ανέβει κάποιος από εσάς ας με πάρει ένα τηλέφωνο.
> 
> 
> Είμαι Αυλίδα, οπότε μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι με τα πιάτα μας?


Το μόνο που μένει να κάνουμε είναι να αλλάξουμε τα feeder ώστε να έχουμε τα ίδια εμπορικά και από τις δυο μεριές. Από θέμα στόχευσης από την μεριά μου καλυτέρεψα το σήμα όσο έπαιρνε, όταν μπορέσεις κάνε και εσύ μια ψιλοδιόρθωση.

Επίσης είναι έτοιμος και ο κόμβος nntaf #272 με το ένα link σε μένα σταθερότατο και άλλο ένα να κοιτάει προς Ερέτρια

Η επόμενη φορά τώρα που θα πάω Εύβοια, είναι το τριήμερο της Κ.Δευτέρας.

----------


## ice

Παιδες ενα routerboard 433 me 2 panel 24αρια ειναι στο αμαξι και περιμενουν τον οδηγο να τα παει μια βολτα στην ερετρια για χαρταετο .

Αναφερετε χρωμα χαρταετου για να στρεψω τα πανελ προς τα εκει .

Αληθεια προς τα που να στοχευσω ?

----------


## TheLaz

> Παιδες ενα routerboard 433 me 2 panel 24αρια ειναι στο αμαξι και περιμενουν τον οδηγο να τα παει μια βολτα στην ερετρια για χαρταετο .
> 
> Αναφερετε χρωμα χαρταετου για να στρεξω τα πανελ προς τα εκει .
> 
> Αληθεια προς τα που να στοχευσω ?


Όπως κοιτάς το βουνό στα δεξιά..με uptilt...δες το παλιοwind  ::

----------


## ice

yeap το εχω ριξει μια ματια  ::   ::

----------


## ice

παιδες τα πανελ ειναι στην θεση τους αλλα δυστηχως μειναμε απο καλωδια . θα εχω καινουργια αυτν την βδομαδα και επομενο Σ/Κ θα παω να τα τοποθετησω. Ερωτηση κρισεως πως απο το wind μπορω να βρω τις συντεταγμενες του αλλου κομβου ?
Επισης να βαλω AP στα 2.4 για να μπορειτε να με βρισκετε ή να βαλω και τριτο if (πανελ ή πιατο) .
Βλεπω καθαρα τον Ωρωπο (κατι δεντρα μονο εχο καπου μπροστα). 
Φωτογραφιες Next week

----------


## socrates

Ότι συντεταγμένες θέλεις μου λες με ένα pm. Τώρα στο σημείο που είσαι επειδή δεν είναι αστική περιοχή βάλε AP μόνο αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι που θέλουν να συνδεθούν ως clients διαφορετικά πας για τρίτο if κάτι που θα διαπιστώσεις ότι είναι πολύ χρήσιμο και για σένα εν' όψη έλλειψης εναλλακτικών.

Υ.Γ. οι φωτογραφίες θα βοηθήσουν ... δες πχ αν υπάρχει οπτική με τον κόμβο #286 που είναι περίπου στα 1200 μέτρα από σένα.

----------


## ice

παιδες 

Υπαρχει μεγαλη περιπτωση να κανω μια καταδρομικη να βαλω τα καλωδια.
Ερωτηση τα πανελ με την φορα τα εχω ?
Το V βελακι να δειχνει προς τα πανω ?

εχω τις PAC wireless 24

----------


## θανάσης

V = vertical κάθετη
H = horizontial οριζόντια
Ότι έχει βάλει και ο απέναντι

----------


## ice

παιδες 

ο κομβος ειναι up and running . Δεν καταφερα να πιασω καποιον αλλα τα πανελ εκπεμπουν σε AP mode και μπορειτε να με ψαξετε και εσεις. 

Οι συχνοτητες που εκπεμπουν ειναι 

WLAN1 -> 5200
WLAN2 -> 5300
WLAN3 -> 5745

----------


## papashark

τα πάνελ σου κοιτάνε πολύ χαμηλά

----------


## ice

Ο ορωπος ειναι χαμηλωτερα αλλα θα τα ανεβασω προς τα πανω . ποσο λες καμια 10αρια μοιρες ?

----------


## papashark

> Ο ορωπος ειναι χαμηλωτερα αλλα θα τα ανεβασω προς τα πανω . ποσο λες καμια 10αρια μοιρες ?


Σχεδόν οριζόντια θα τα βάλεις.

Εσένα κοιτάνε τουλάχιστον 15 μοίρες κάτω, ενώ αμφιβάλλω αν ο Ωρωπός είναι 2 μοίρες κάτω...

----------


## ice

thanks man

----------

